# Jay Leno's Garage: The Mighty Koenigsegg Trevita CCXR!



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*Did I ever mention Jay is one lucky mofo!*

http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/at-the-garage/super-cars/koenigsegg-trevita-ccxr/#comments



> Spring has finally sprung, so we figured what better way to celebrate than take a really wild ride? Luckily, Christian von Koenigsegg stopped by the garage with his mind-blowing Trevita. Only three of these breathtakingly handbuilt beauties will ever exist. Strip away the carbon fiber and you'll find a bespoke 4.8-liter V8 yielding 1018 hp - same as the Bugatti Veyron at half the weight. Does that mean it's the fastest car in the world? Watch the video and decide for yourself, then let us know what you think!


http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/photos/gallery#item=120816










*1 of only 3 made!*


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

*Leno is one lucky MoFO! I would love to "test drive" this car!!*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAffXfF2ejU&feature=related


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome car...

Too bad Leno is such a douche... I'm with Coco.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Justin T said:


> Awesome car...
> 
> Too bad Leno is such a douche... I'm with Coco.


? I have met him and he was really nice actually considering I literally walked backwards into him trying to take a picture of his car (I didnt know it was his) he was very polite :thumbup:


----------

